# The most amazing quote



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

www.graham-sykes.co.uk

£525 fully comp modified R33GTR with modifications listed:smokin: 

T


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow :smokin:

What level of modifications are you running and is that on a standard on classic policy??


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Paintjob, some bodykit, 18" Do Luck alloys, induction kit, exhaust, Nismo dials, UK Leather interior, boost controller and boost gauge.

Just a normal policy with 6 years NCB car value £15K, and includes commuting.
T


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Did you tell them you kept it in a safe overnight or something??


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Dont you just love it when the females get the cheap insurance!  
Toni, dont suppose you know if they quote for under 25s do you?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

With that quote,I take it your over the magic 25 years of age bracket


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Must be cos you a chick


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Actually am over magic 30, LOL. But yes female helps I think.

They also gave me a stonking quote on another car I own - a very rare Toyota MKII (1jz-gte engine so 2.5L Twin turbo) of £600 ZERO NCB fully comp!
T


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> They also gave me a stonking quote on another car I own - a very rare Toyota MKII (1jz-gte engine so 2.5L Twin turbo) of £600 ZERO NCB fully comp!
> T


That is a good quote. You'll have to poit me in the direction of so pics of this car as I'v heard you talk about it several times


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


>



hmm yummy, i likes it alot. :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Drift car 

T


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

That looks really cool. Sorry for the user of the worrd "cool", but it just fits so well


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

you sold the SC then Toni?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No mate, that's undergoing a twincharger conversion 
T


----------

